# Judge Jeanine Pirro On FOX - Get A Gun - Last Night's Opening Commentary



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

She does not hold back and fires with both barrels.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Bravo! :armata_PDT_37:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Get rifle pistol and shotgun (while you still can). Plenty of ammo for each. Practice at the range and try skeet/trap for the shotgun. Hunting is great practice too.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Judge Pirro is spot on.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I like the judge. She has a.great ability to cut through the horse crap and call things as she sees them. Too bad the judiciary, federal and state, does not place judges that meet her standard. By the way she is single.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I watched her last night, she is always right on target with her opinions.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Unfortunately, her story and take never gets out to the masses. FOX would never let her air on prime time weekday slots, her role is to target a different audience, which she does quite well.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Watched Fox this AM. They had Ben Carson on board whom I respect. They countered him with another black man and white woman who both stuck to DEMONRATS hell bent wish to humiliate America.

Dr. Carson is very educated and smart, if he wavered over any answers, it was because he thought them out. Much more so than our Im-POTUS on terror has. Why did the black man and white trash whore try to humiliate him? 

MSM is fixed by inhumane beasts who deny common people the rights they deserve. White Black, Yellow or Green. 

So is almost all of Goobermet!


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

She hit the nail on the head. Quit pussyfootin around.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

txmarine6531 said:


> She hit the nail on the head. Quit pussyfootin around.


Quit pussyfootin around....... Can you say that about the government on live TV? I applaud her.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

txmarine6531 said:


> She hit the nail on the head. Quit pussyfootin around.


The white whore slandering a good man!!??

No wonder San An has a bad rep amoung Americans, and Texans too! Jim Bowie would be ashamed.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

She would make a great first female president.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Get rifle pistol and shotgun (while you still can). Plenty of ammo for each. Practice at the range and try skeet/trap for the shotgun. Hunting is great practice too.


I've got a gut feeling that firearm and ammo sales are going to be frozen tonight by EO.
Obama is having his first address from the Oval Office in five years tonight at 8:00 PM.
He has already said he will go around congress on gun control. He will not let this "crisis go to waste."


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

I would love to show this video to a lot of people here BUT
there is a lot of Mexicans here and a amount are illegal's I be called racist or they will take it out on my family even my little pug would be targeted for I some how will be a racist for showing this video
have a feeling if sign of a GOP member regardless whom we have a attack before all the votes are counted for


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> The white whore slandering a good man!!??
> 
> No wonder San An has a bad rep amoung Americans, and Texans too! Jim Bowie would be ashamed.


Clarify, Fox news witch, not the judge.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Right on Judge!


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I've got a gut feeling that firearm and ammo sales are going to be frozen tonight by EO.
> Obama is having his first address from the Oval Office in five years tonight at 8:00 PM.
> He has already said he will go around congress on gun control. He will not let this "crisis go to waste."


RPD I had this same thought! I hope we're both wrong, we'll see soon!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The only way he could freeze gun and ammo sales, is by declaring martial law.
He has no power to control intra state sales of anything without an item being declared contraband by federal law.
He could try interstate blocking of gun products through his back pocket commerce dept.
If he tried that all guns would be sold in two days along with all the ammo.
THEN begins the revolution.

He should come out and admit to being the muzslime bastard he really is.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

She is the on who should run for president


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> The white whore slandering a good man!!??
> 
> No wonder San An has a bad rep amoung Americans, and Texans too! Jim Bowie would be ashamed.


The city government yes, most of the people no. I've met only a few people as delusional as the muslim in chief. The democrats here are a special breed. They vote for the idiots, but when you spend enough time around them you'd think they were actually conservatives or libertarians. It's strange really, it's something you have to experience for yourself.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Besides, is it just me or is she hot?


----------

